# Keeping Male Nubian And Female Nubian?



## victor.hernandez (Aug 7, 2012)

Keeping Male Nubian And Female Nubian?
I've been asking a lot of questions about running a goat farm, but I can't seem to find the answers on the Internet. So I have questions about keeping a Nubian Goat Ranch for milk. 
Can you keep the Bucks with the females at all times, and have to remove them once the females are pregnant? I heard that they give an unpleasant flavored milk if you keep them together, but is it only when the females are pregnant, or at all times? Do I have to have seperate sleeping quarters for the males, but let them run around with the females during the day? Or have a separate pasture for the males as well?
I plan on getting 6 females, and 2 males.
If I keep all of my bucks in a same separate enclosure without the does, will they kill each other?

If I do seperat them, during breeding season, would I pit one female at a time that I want to get pregnant with the bucks, or do I put in one buck at a time with the females, and hide the pregnant one in the pen?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would not keep males and females together. You don't want unplanned pregnancies and it can make the milk off flavor. You really should keep them separate unless breeding.

Depends on each individual male on if multiple males get along.

I like to know when my does are due so I hand breed so I know the date. It is up to you if you just want to let the male run with the females for a little while or breed when you see them in heat and mark down the date. You definitely wouldn't want more than one male in with the female. You want to know who bred her. You HAVE to know the sire if you register your goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I would not keep males and females together. You don't want unplanned pregnancies and it can make the milk off flavor. You really should keep them separate unless breeding.
> 
> Depends on each individual male on if multiple males get along.
> 
> I like to know when my does are due so I hand breed so I know the date. It is up to you if you just want to let the male run with the females for a little while or breed when you see them in heat and mark down the date. You definitely wouldn't want more than one male in with the female. You want to know who bred her. You HAVE to know the sire if you register your goats.


 I agree...I would not keep them together 24/7 and you have to be sure... that the younger kids(Doelings)are out of there... as they can get pregnant way to young...

A couple of months prior to kidding...a buck will smell a discharge from the Doe ...think she is in season and will chase her..."Not Good"...this may cause stress and make her abort... 

I also like to know... when the Does will kid.. having the bucks with them all the time ...you will not know ... so you will not be ready...


----------

